# sleek



## tana2210 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi girls,

  	anyone have a rec for getting sleek online other then crush?

  	Cheers


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 8, 2010)

The Sleek Website delivers to Australia or you can usually find palettes etc on Ebay


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 3, 2010)

eBay for me too..love the palettes, I only need the Jewels, Circus, Good Girl and Chaos to complete my set...


----------

